# So long, TimLA



## furs

I hope the mods will forgive my OT post.

I have learned that Tim LA, who has been a valuable forum contributor for many years, has just passed away.
I will remember him as a lovely, nice person, with his wit, his culture, and his love for the Italian language.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## You little ripper!

That's so sad!  His memory will definitely live on here. The Italians loved him because he put so much energy into translating Italian phrases with varied idiomatic American ones. His loved ones must be going through a lot of emotional turmoil at the moment. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## Mary49

I'm so sorry!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Despite not knowing him in person, I often saw his contributions on this forum; he surely was a dedicated person, always willing to help out. 
My thoughts go out to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Necsus

Buon viaggio, mio vecchio e grande amico 'di tastiera'.


----------



## Benzene

_We lost a sincere friend. May He Rest in Peace._


----------



## johngiovanni

One of the people who made me love this forum and the Italian language.
Grazie mille, Tim.


----------



## joanvillafane

A great loss to the Forum.  His contributions will live on.
Sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Odysseus54

How sad.  I did not know him personally but it is as if I did.  Condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## Tellure

Davvero un giorno triste. Ciao Tim!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I personally met Tim and his wife twice, in California.
I will always remember him as a nice, intelligent, well educated man who enjoyed helping people.


----------



## rrose17

How fortunate for you Paul. Thank you for letting us know that. I too was often touched by his humour and warmth.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Tim was the very first forero to reach out to me on the forum and we became fast friends. Although I often traveled to LA, I never got the opportunity to come out to Victorville and pay a visit. I regret that. Tim, you will be missed.

Bill


----------



## lainemarie51

Thank you all for your kind words related to my mentor and uncle Tim!   He was a one of a kind and LOVED helping, and he is so missed by his family.  It means so much to me to hear from you all  . I had no idea he was such a great translator... but i'm not surprised in the least that he endeared himself to you all!  Thank you again!


----------



## Einstein

What sad news! Tim was a great help to me on the forum, especially during my first years here. I'll be missing him too.


----------



## You little ripper!

lainemarie51 said:


> He was a one of a kind and LOVED helping,. .......


That was so obvious from his posts, lainemarie. I don't know if you've read any of them, but here's the link if you'd like to read some. 

Edit: If there are any Italian posts in this thread you'd like translated, please ask.


----------



## Necsus

You little ripper! said:


> here's the link if you'd like to read some


Hi, Charles. It seems your link doesn't work properly, here's another one: CLIC.


----------



## You little ripper!

Necsus said:


> Hi, Charles. It seems your link doesn't work properly, here's another one: CLIC.


Mine works perfectly for me (I checked it before posting and again now). Yours doesn't work for me. I think Tim's having a bit of fun with both of us!


----------



## Necsus

Allora Tim si starà facendo una risata grazie a noi!


----------



## Mary49

L'ho cercato tra i membri, non c'è più?!


----------



## Necsus

A me compare, è tra i 'membri più attivi', con oltre 32.000 interventi.


----------



## You little ripper!

Mary49 said:


> L'ho cercato tra i membri, non c'è più?!


Here's the link, Mary:


Notable Members


32,644
*TimLA*
Senior Member, Male, from Los Angeles
Messages:
32,644
Trophy Points:
36


----------



## Mary49

Thanks, I found him!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I was saddened to read of Tim's death. I also appreciated his posts. My condolences to his family.


----------



## danalto

Ciao, Tim. Fai buon viaggio, amico mio. E grazie per tutte le volte che mi hai aiutata!


----------



## MR1492

This is a very, very sad day.  Like many of you, I never had the opportunity to meet Tim in person.  However, I always found his posts interesting and educational.  I had the opportunity in a PM to thank him personally for his help and his kind response was wonderful.  He will be missed but, thanks to the internet, his contributions will live on here.

If anyone has a link to his obituary or funeral announcement, please let me know. I would like very much to offer condolences to his family. 

Buon viaggio, Tim.  Ci vediamo nel futuro.

Phil


----------



## Tellure

MR1492 said:


> This is a very, very sad day.  Like many of you, I never had the opportunity to meet Tim in person.  However, I always found his posts interesting and educational.  I had the opportunity in a PM to thank him personally for his help and his kind response was wonderful.  He will be missed but, thanks to the internet, his contributions will live on here.


Ho pensato la stessa cosa... In realtà, continuerà ad aiutarci e a farci sorridere.


----------



## King Crimson

I'll always remember his kindness and helpfulness to all foreros, he was always a nice guy no matter how heated a discussion got.
Ciao Tim, che la terra ti sia lieve.


----------



## HalfTaff

Having read so many of his posts - never other than courteous and helpful, and with a vibrant energy - I always thought of him as a young man. Perhaps he wasn't - I have no idea. I had noticed that the frequency of his posts had diminished in the last  year or two, and wondered why. So many of us who struggle with linguistic problems will miss his efforts to help us. Including me.


----------



## Necsus

Ho voluto ricordare Tim anche qui, insieme ad altri amici che non sono più con noi: * Un saluto agli amici *


----------



## Tegs

I've only just heard about this, how sad. I'm very sorry to hear of Tim's passing - he was lovely.


----------



## Danieloid

Instancabile e gentilissimo, mi stupivo sempre della sollecitudine con la quale aiutava gli utenti. Mi mancherà.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

TimLA with "Baci"


----------



## JeSuisSnob

This is so sad. 

He used to contribute also in the Medical forum (Sp-En).

Rest in peace, Tim!


----------



## Holymaloney

I am so very sorry to hear this . Tim really was a lovey person, always willing to help others and such a gentleman. I can't believe it, what a loss. My deepest and most heartfelt condolences to his family.
Pat.


----------



## JamesM

He was a huge contributor to WordReference and always a great role model on how to treat other people on the forums.  We will miss you, TimLA.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

That's terrible. RIP.


----------



## merquiades

So sorry to hear of his passing.  His posts were so helpful.  RIP


----------



## swift

Sad news. He always was very kind and willing to help.


----------



## Barque

I didn't come into contact with him much but his posts suggested he was a humble, modest guy. Bye, Tim.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Just saw this thread. Really sorry about TimLA. 
Wanted to thank AlabamaBoy for posting his picture. It's so nice to see him. Thank you.


----------



## aefrizzo

Ho incrociato TimLa in pochi thread. Ne ho sempre apprezzato le risposte precise, gentili e senza ombra di arroganza.


----------



## Einstein

aefrizzo said:


> Ho incrociato TimLa in pochi thread. Ne ho sempre apprezzato le risposte precise, gentili e senza ombra di arroganza.


I agree with every word.


----------



## giovannino

Gli anni passano ma nel forum si sente sempre la tua mancanza, caro Tim


----------



## Necsus

Mi associo all'affettuoso ricordo di Giovannino...


----------



## joanvillafane

Thinking of Tim again makes me wish I had thanked him personally for all his help during my early years in the Forum.  I got such a very warm welcome from him and from everybody.  And since there is no time like the present, I will take this opportunity to thank all of you - (I won't name names, lest I omit an important one) - but you know who you are.   We honor Tim's memory by keeping the spirit of the friendly, helpful Forum alive.


----------



## danalto

Caro Tim, sempre disponibile, preciso, cortese! Bello ricordarti, insieme agli amici del Forum!


----------

